# Balance bikes on MTB trails?



## macbikes (13 Jun 2013)

Was browsing another forum and saw some people mention that kids on balance bikes on trails are an annoying hazard. Is this a commonly held view?

I take my littlest lad on his balance bike to the local trail centre, and I run behind him (I think he's ready for me to cycle behind him now but I usually end up carrying him and the bike up the hill first so don't really want to have to push my bike too...)

Is he an annoying obstacle? We stick to the green trail when it is busy (no blue where we go) and do the orange too when it is quiet. And when I say I run behind him, I mean pretty much full speed on some bits.

Actually thinking about it, there never has been anyone come up behind us, but if there was we would get off the track pretty quickly.


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2013)

As long as usual trail etiquette is followed then I don't see the problem.


----------



## Sara_H (13 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Was browsing another forum and saw some people mention that kids on balance bikes on trails are an annoying hazard. Is this a commonly held view?


 
Those people are miserable gets and best ignored.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Those people are miserable gets and best ignored.


Horses for courses and a balance bike on a mtb route is not the right course.


----------



## HovR (14 Jun 2013)

Depends on your local trails. The green trails in my area are pretty much all fire road or 'family' oriented trails where young children on all kinds of bikes are encouraged to ride.


On some of my local blue trails however, which tend to be fast flowing single-track, a slow moving user (such as a kid on a balance bike) could possibly be a danger to themselves or other trail users (for example if they were around a fast blind corner).

If there's plenty of visibility and riders can see well ahead on the trails I don't see an issue, as riders will be able to slow down in plenty of time.


----------



## macbikes (14 Jun 2013)

Thanks, so a slight mix of opinions. Our green trail is fairly fast flowing singletrack, but with good visibility. I'd say we are probably travelling easily as fast as a (slightly nervous) small child on a pedal bike.


----------



## al-fresco (14 Jun 2013)

I think kids on balance bikes are really dangerous - the way they come flying past me on berms - slipstreaming me on the boardwalks - they have no respect! is it too much to expect a warning? Or would that entail taking their lollipops out of their nasty little mouths?

Sorry. Had to get that out of my system.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Was browsing another forum and saw some people mention that kids on balance bikes on trails are an annoying hazard. Is this a commonly held view?


some people regard any other people on any sort of bikes on _their_ trails as an annoying hazard


----------



## Sara_H (14 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> some people regard any other people on any sort of bikes on _their_ trails as an annoying hazard


 
Indeed, some people expect any person, animal or object that delays or inconveniences their day in any way whatsoever to be a major problem.

I'm afraid we're becoming an increasingly intolerant society.


----------



## macbikes (14 Jun 2013)

Thank you 

Al - I know what you mean. Maybe that's the real reason I don't take my bike too....


----------



## Canrider (14 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Thanks, so a slight mix of opinions. Our green trail is fairly fast flowing singletrack, but with good visibility. I'd say we are probably travelling easily as fast as a (slightly nervous) small child on a pedal bike.


 
If there are already 'small children on pedal bikes' on your green trail, a balance bike (especially at those speeds) shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## macbikes (14 Jun 2013)

The trail centre's website says the green trail "has been built with the very young and the more inexperienced in mind"


----------



## Tango (15 Jun 2013)

I would want to do as much as possible to get the young uns out on the trails

If I was out on my local blue route, a kid on a balance bike with dad running behind would slow me down, but I can honestly say that my first thought would be "good on you" and I would make a point of saying hi to the kid to make him feel welcome on the trail

If dad was daft enough to try to drag him round the red route I would not be impressed 

Get them kids on the trails is what I say


----------



## macbikes (15 Jun 2013)

Thanks that's great to hear. We will stay off the red for now - black would be fine though, right?


----------



## Tango (15 Jun 2013)

Maybe a few years from now before the black runs


----------



## billflat12 (15 Jun 2013)

Great we can encourage youngsters this way, all my local trail centers encourage beginners but recommend a well maintained quality mountain bike, Its always been quite common for riders to take the pet dog on all mtb routes, not sure how any insurance liability would view this or a small child on a balance bike ( with or without brakes) using mtb trails ? Think most people would be fine about basic family routes , you should really make proper inquiries before venturing on anything above.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2013)

Can we ban the fat blokes in baggy lycra pushing their long suffering full sussers up the singletrack switchback climbs, full face helmets balanced on their head, who don't get out the way as you're busting your gut to keep riding up and have to get off and walk behind them?


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Jun 2013)

that's like asking if mobility scooters are ok for use on the motorway?

My impression was that trail centres - and note that I have only been to one in Cannock so camnot comment about the one you are using - are for people who can cycle and maintain a decent pace, very often the riders go quite quickly.

putting a tiny kiddie on something that does not count as a bicycle in the way is both dangerous for the child as well as other riders.


----------



## al-fresco (15 Jun 2013)

The International Mountain Biking Association UK define 'green' trails as suitable for:

Novice cyclists and families.
Children 4+yrs riding solo.
Bikes with childseats or trailers.
Touring bikes.
Bikes for those with disabilities.

Personally I'd be delighted to see a toddler on a balance bike at a trail centre. 

As regards being an obstacle the usual rule is that a rider in front of you has right of way (but I reckon it's also polite to let faster riders through at the first convenient opportunity.)

From time to time I encounter dogs on the red route at Llandegla - I'm happy to see them enjoying themselves too. Hope I never hit one though.


----------



## Tango (15 Jun 2013)

02GF74 said:


> that's like asking if mobility scooters are ok for use on the motorway?
> 
> My impression was that trail centres - and note that I have only been to one in Cannock so camnot comment about the one you are using - are for people who can cycle and maintain a decent pace, very often the riders go quite quickly.
> 
> putting a tiny kiddie on something that does not count as a bicycle in the way is both dangerous for the child as well as other riders.


I'd agree re Cannock as its a red route


----------



## macbikes (15 Jun 2013)

That's interesting - just looked at the MTB uk website and for blue trails it says age 10+, but my 6 year old can competently do red routes (he has just started at a MTB club - that's why the little one is getting all this trail experience as we have to hang around all day)


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> That's interesting - just looked at the MTB uk website and for blue trails it says age 10+, but my 6 year old can competently do red routes (he has just started at a MTB club - that's why the little one is getting all this trail experience as we have to hang around all day)


 
not sure how that is relevant - I thought the question was putting a tiny 4 year old tot on a balance bike i.e. not a bike and something which has no means of propulsion nor of stopping onto trails at a trail centre? IMO it's wrong but he is your child so you take responsibility.


----------



## billflat12 (16 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Can we ban the fat blokes in baggy lycra pushing their long suffering full sussers up the singletrack switchback climbs, full face helmets balanced on their head, who don't get out the way as you're busting your gut to keep riding up and have to get off and walk behind them?


 
As already mentioned its " horses for courses" should we also ban the novice xc riders that stop or descend slowly on fast technical downhill , some trailcentres do become a bit of a"free for all" at weekends so it,s down to common etiquette . don,t know of any child friendly blue only routes suitable for balance bikes myself, most mtb routes also combine a combination of grades
After reading http://imba.org.uk/where-to-ride/trail-grading/ it really would help if OP could be more specific about choice of terrain etc. when asking for opinions.


----------



## macbikes (16 Jun 2013)

Relevant because if blue is supposed to be age 10+ and it is clearly not the case that it is only suitable for over 10s, then maybe green trails are also suitable for some riders under 4. The green trail I'm referring to is forest track on the way we go up, and flowing singletrack on the way down, with good visibility.

I am slightly confused about "no means of stopping or propulsion"?


----------



## Tango (16 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Relevant because if blue is supposed to be age 10+ and it is clearly not the case that it is only suitable for over 10s, then maybe green trails are also suitable for some riders under 4. The green trail I'm referring to is forest track on the way we go up, and flowing singletrack on the way down, with good visibility.
> 
> I am slightly confused about "no means of stopping or propulsion"?




I would guess that 02GF74 means no pedals or brakes


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2013)

billflat12 said:


> As already mentioned its " horses for courses" should we also ban the novice xc riders that stop or descend slowly on fast technical downhill , some trailcentres do become a bit of a"free for all" at weekends so it,s down to common etiquette . don,t know of any child friendly blue only routes suitable for balance bikes myself, most mtb routes also combine a combination of grades
> After reading http://imba.org.uk/where-to-ride/trail-grading/ it really would help if OP could be more specific about choice of terrain etc. when asking for opinions.


That's kinda my pt. The guidelines are just that and you get all sorts using them and why not. Common sense must prevail and the OP seems to be using his common sense. There should be no prescriptive rules.


----------



## Cubist (16 Jun 2013)

It would soon become obvious if the balance biker was either being endangered, or in turn endangering (rather than simply inconveniencing) other riders. You cannot be prescriptive, as some parents are better at common sense than others, and even with grading, the quality and technical content even of blues trails varies. If we spend all our time getting uptight about it, we spoil our own day out, and that of others. I occasionally like a spin round Sherwood Pines. The red route has never seen even a light pink in terms of gnaarr, at least compared with say Ae or wherever, and as a result doesn't put off the folk not familiar with trail etiquette, or those put off by tech features. Last time I rode there was a busy weekend, and I was hammering along one fast section to find a Dad pushing a toddler towards me on a trike. What can you do? Do you bawl and shout and get everyone upset? Far easier to point out that the trails are one way and then everyone goes home safe and happy. And then only ride it midweek in termtime!


----------



## billflat12 (17 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> I was hammering along one fast section to find a Dad pushing a toddler towards me on a trike. What can you do? Do you bawl and shout and get everyone upset? Far easier to point out that the trails are one way and then everyone goes home safe and happy. And then only ride it midweek in termtime!


Had a big off on false teeth coed y brenin avoiding 3 dog walkers with one of them long extension leads one easter weekend, ( they obviously missed the big stop signs at the bottom of the descent as they walked up ) They scarpered pronto as i picked myself up slightly bruised , can still laugh about it , also them midweek termtime rides are great for " dodge the strimmer " extra obstacles are always part of the fun out on the trails.


----------



## macbikes (17 Jun 2013)

Thank you. We will carry on as we are


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jun 2013)

I don't ride many trail centres these days for some of the reasons already given ( wombats on balance bikes such as Crax and cubist really are a pain in the @rse lol ) generalising about routes grading tho' is not a good idea IME. Take brechfa for example, the green blue and black routes follow the same paths including substantial amount of fast single track for the first mile and a half. You really would not want to be on there looking after anything but yourself. Some green routes have to share with other grades where land or access are limited.

Anyway what's wrong with your local park for the balance bike ? You're not going to gain anything for the child on a green route that you couldn't get elsewhere.


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Jun 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Anyway what's wrong with your local park for the balance bike ? You're not going to gain anything for the child on a green route that you couldn't get elsewhere.


 
exactly my point .... much the wayL drivers, disablitlty scooters, horses and cyclists are not allowed on motorways


----------

